# Greyhound and Lurcher food



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know zero zilch about nutrition in dogs, I know some ingredients are bad, and others are good, but really, I don't know much about quantities and stuff. Anyway, I'm sure if I looked through all the threads I could probably work this out for myself, but it all confuses me to be honest.

The food is Greyhound and Lurcher Supadog. I've recently heard of some other dogs doing really well on it. Here's the ingredients...



> Ingredients
> 
> Wheat, Poultry Meat Meal (14%), Maize, Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat, Yeast, Fish Oil, (omega 3 fatty acids 0.2%), Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Fructo-oligosaccharides, Glucosamine 400mg/kg, Yucca Extract.
> 
> ...


Greyound Food | Lurcher Food

I'm guessing the fact that there are no 'Meat and Animal derivatives' or 'Cereals' as the first word in the ingredients, is a good thing. My dogs are currently fed on poor food (which they do like, and are perfectly healthy, but I don't want them on it), because my parents believe dog food is dog food, no matter how I explain it to them, and as I've never been able to afford the good quality stuff myself for two large dogs, I've never bought any other, my parents buy their current food. However this Greyhound and Lurcher food is a good price (which makes me a little suspicious!)

So I am certain its better than their current food, I can't actually find the ingredients online, but from the bag we have, it starts with



> Cereals, Meat and animal derivatives (Minimum 4% meat), Vegetable protein extracts, Oils and fats....


and it also has sugars and food colourings.

So is it a good food, or is it at least better than what they are currently fed on?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

The meat content is actully low, decent quality food has meat as the main ingredient also wheat isn't very good for most dogs. 


but if you do decide to feed this food to increase the meat content maybe add raw chicken wings, mince etc. Jo x


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> The meat content is actully low, decent quality food has meat as the main ingredient also wheat isn't very good for most dogs.
> 
> but if you do decide to feed this food to increase the meat content maybe add raw chicken wings, mince etc. Jo x


That's a good idea, I will definately look into that.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I feed my greyhounds and whippets red mills greyhound food. I use the tracker which has 20% protein and is for resting and convalesing dogs. It is not expensive I pay £12 for a 15kg bag even my irish setter eats it


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

my Greyhound is fed on a BARF diet along with my other dogs.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I feed my greyhounds and whippets red mills greyhound food. I use the tracker which has 20% protein and is for resting and convalesing dogs. It is not expensive I pay £12 for a 15kg bag even my irish setter eats it


Sounds good, where do you buy it from?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It is made in Ireland but my local pet shop orders it in for me as I need it. Ask at your pet shop as they should be able to get it mine gets it from the same whole saler as their other food.


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

I tried the Red Tracker stuff for my Whippet and others but it didn't agree with their tummies. They are all back on Purina. Apart from my Cresteds lol, who are total fusspots!


----------



## yorkshiregrey (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think the quality of a dog food is just down to the percentage of meat protein in it. Decent quality complete dry foods are made with a specific protein level in mind depending on how old/active a dog is.

That sounds a bit vague doesn't it? Basically, dogs need protein to repair damaged tissues maintain muscle mass. So more active dogs will need higher levels of protein (could be up to 40% if it's a very active or working dog). So if you've got too much protein it can cause hyperactivity. Which I personally blame for about 50% of the kinds of things I see going on in my local park!

I have been using Supadog for a while now 17% protein is perfect. All my guy does is laze around all day and gets a short walk in the evening so doesn't do anything to justify a higher level......he'd be bouncing off the walls otherwise! What's far more important in a food is the actually quality of the meat protein used. It should be really easy to digest because dogs have quite a short digestive system, and food passes through very quickly, so they need the protein to be easily digestible so that their digestive system extracts the maximum nutrients from it.

A good indication of whether your food is poor quality or not is if it produces an excessive amount of poo. A lot of poo could mean your food is passing straight through your dog without hardly any of the goodness being absorbed. 

Sorry to get all scientific on you all!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

yorkshiregrey said:


> I don't think the quality of a dog food is just down to the percentage of meat protein in it. Decent quality complete dry foods are made with a specific protein level in mind depending on how old/active a dog is.
> 
> That sounds a bit vague doesn't it? Basically, dogs need protein to repair damaged tissues maintain muscle mass. So more active dogs will need higher levels of protein (could be up to 40% if it's a very active or working dog). So if you've got too much protein it can cause hyperactivity. Which I personally blame for about 50% of the kinds of things I see going on in my local park!
> 
> ...


No, thanks for that, very useful  so do you think it would be worthwhile getting the supadog G&L? I thought maybe I could give extra meat in with their meal, just to up their meat intake.


----------



## yorkshiregrey (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes I would definitely recommend the Supadog G&L - my boy is positively thriving on it. I really don't think you'd need to add any additional meat - these complete foods are made to have the right balance of ingredients with a specific dog type in mind - so if you add in extra meat you could be upsetting the balance. Why not just try it on it's own for a month or so and see how you feel after that....? I also like this product because they've added in extra stuff like glucosamine for joints.....particularly good in rescue greyhounds like mine who have had a history in racing and a lot of pressure put on joints. All in all I've tried a few of the foods on the market and just found the Supadog to be a good quality food at a decent price..........hope that helps! Good luck with your two!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK thanks, I am going to buy a bag of it today  thanks so much!


----------

